# Catskill Backpacking Suggestions Needed – Part II



## Steve D. (May 16, 2007)

We’re looking to do a 3 day 2 night backpacking trip Memorial Day weekend. Last year (thanks to suggestions from this forum), we did Giant Ledge and Panther from Woodland Valley.  Again we’re looking for something similar in length and difficulty as Ledge.  We have a 5 hour drive so 2 of the days need to be fairly short.  Any suggestions in either the Catskills or Adirondacks?  Thx 

- Steve


----------



## Mike P. (May 16, 2007)

Check the Catskill trail closings post on this thread, some good choices might be closed.


How was getting to Woodland Valley?  Could do Wittenberg, Cornell & Slide as an overnight, no camping above 3500 feet.

Further to the North (if open) you could do a loop over part of the Devil's Path or on the Northern section of the Escarpment Tail.

Bugs likely to be bad, ADK may have more options for trips, my experience is the bugs there are brutal, worse than NH.  What about some type of trip in Harriman State Park?  Unsure what backpacking rules may exist but as the AT goes through some of it, I'd have to think it's allowed.   I may have a NJ/NY map of Harriman at home that may have rules on it, I'll try & locate it.


----------

